# Help with microfoam milk settings on Sage Barista Touch



## pjroussak (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi everyone! 
I've just treated myself to a Sage Barista Touch as I love good coffee but haven't the time/inclination to learn how to use an espresso machine properly! 
I use barista oat milk but can't seem to get a flat white microfoam on the milk.

I'm currently using Oatly Barista milk, 60° and froth setting 4 and this is the result.

any help appreciated!


----------



## SlowCookerHooker (Dec 5, 2020)

I'm really interested to see if you've mastered this. I'm having the same problem with my new machine and can't seem to find any answers


----------

